# Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec



## 12G (1. Dezember 2019)

*Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*

Hallo!

Weiß jemand was Onlinehändler mit den innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgesendeten Bestellungen machen, wenn diese schon geöffnet oder benutzt wurden?
Werden diese dann generell als B-Ware verkauft?
Z.B. in den Bewertungen von Alternate liest man oft, dass Leute nach kurzem Test das Zeug einfach wieder zurückschicken, wenn ihnen die geringsten Kleinigkeiten nicht gefallen.
Auf der anderen Seite liest man dann, dass viele Leute sich beschweren, beschädigte Verpackungen mit unvollständigem Inhalt bekommen zu haben.
Persönlich bin ich nicht gerade erpicht darauf, misslunge Übertaktungsrelikte oder Ähnliches zu bestellen.

Andere Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit e-tec/DiTech(, ist ja eigentlich das selbe)? Taugen deren Filialen was oder sind das eher Ramschläden (speziell e-tec)?
Ohne noch bestellt zu haben hat mich geärgert, dass Dinge in den AGB stehen, denen der Support dann zum Teil widerspricht. Und sie haben sich nach mehreren Mails alles nur zizerlweise aus der Nase ziehen lassen.

mfg


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*

Di-Tech ist ja pleite gegangen und E-Tec hat ein paar Filialen übernommen.
Rückgabe innerhalb von 14 Tagen ist bei E-Tec grundsätzlich kein Problem, es kann dir aber passieren das er ein paar Euro einbehält weil die Verpackung beschädigt wurde.
Das hat ein Kumpel aber nach einem Brief der AK wieder retour bekommen.
Vorsichtig musst du sein wenn du was online beim E-Tec kaufst und dann in der Filiale abholst.
Dann hast du einen Kaufvertrag mit der Filiale vor Ort abgeschlossen und hast kein Anrecht auf die Rückgabe.

Grundsätzlich würd ich soviel wie möglich im eigenen Land kaufen:

mylemon.at
Bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Für Rückgaben liegt schon ein Zettel bei.

haym.info
Bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Umtausch/Rückgabe war auch in der Filiale nie ein Problem.

e-tec.at
Versendet ab einem gewissen Betrag versandkostenfrei.
Emailkontakt immer freundlich, teilweise mürrische Filialmitarbeiter.


----------



## 12G (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*

Vielen Dank, Abductee!!! 

haym und mylemon hab ich gar nicht gekannt. Ist ja tatsächlich das erste Mal, dass ich überhaupt im Internet bestelle ... 
Ich schwöre dir, ich Depp wäre fast 200 km zu e-tec gefahren.



Abductee schrieb:


> Vorsichtig musst du sein wenn du was online beim E-Tec kaufst und dann in der Filiale abholst.


Ist das generell so Usus oder sind das nur wieder so komische Extrawürschte von e-tec?

mfg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*



12G schrieb:


> Ist das generell so Usus oder sind das nur wieder so komische Extrawürschte von e-tec?


Wenn Du im Laden kauft, hast Du kein Rückgaberecht. Das gibt es nur online. zumindest in Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*

Wenn man zb bei Alternate online etwas kauft, bezahlt und dann im Shop abholt, hat man ganz normal 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## P2063 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*



12G schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was Onlinehändler mit den innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgesendeten Bestellungen machen, wenn diese schon geöffnet oder benutzt wurden?
> Werden diese dann generell als B-Ware verkauft?



Das hängt stark vom Wert der Artikel und dem Zustand der Verpackung ab. Grundsätzlich kann man wohl sagen, wenn der Arbeitsaufwand der Retourbearbeitung den Wert des Artikels übersteigt ist es relativ warscheinlich, dass er eher vernichtet wird als wieder in den Verkauf zu gelangen. Es muss ja zumindest die Verpackung inspiziert und falls geöffnet auf Vollständigkeit und Funktion kontrolliert werden, das kostet alles Zeit und es können auch Fehler passieren durch die dann unvollständige Waren verschickt werden wenn die Packung ungeöffnet aussah.

Ich hatte es bei Amazon z.B. schon öfter, einen Artikel garnicht zurück senden zu müssen wenn ich etwas anderes bestellen woltle oder einen Defekt reklamiert habe. Nicht kompletter Artikel ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert, aber ich bestelle in der Regel auch keine B-Ware.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man zb bei Alternate online etwas kauft, bezahlt und dann im Shop abholt, hat man ganz normal 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.



Das ist dann aber kein Widerrufsrecht nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz, sondern bloß eine freiwillige Kulanz des Händlers. Du hättest schließlich die Möglichkeit, den Artikel direkt nach Begutachtung im Laden zurück zu geben bzw nicht anzunehmen, wann und wie er bezahlt wurde ist unerheblich.


----------



## c1i (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*



Abductee schrieb:


> Vorsichtig musst du sein wenn du was online beim E-Tec kaufst und dann in der Filiale abholst.



Auch dann gilt das als Onlinekauf und damit das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht. Hier ändert sich nämlich nur die Lieferadresse, was auf den Anspruch der Rückgabe keinerlei Einfluss hat. Sollten die das dort so handhaben, würde ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen. Es sei denn natürlich man testet das gekaufte auch direkt im Laden, in dem Fall kann man es bei nicht Gefallen da lassen und hat die Ware bei Mitnahme ja schon auf übliche Weise geprüft. Dann ist das Rückgaberecht durch den Onlinekauf natürlich ausgeschöpft und nicht mehr anwendbar.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*



P2063 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber kein Widerrufsrecht nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz, sondern bloß eine freiwillige Kulanz des Händlers. Du hättest schließlich die Möglichkeit, den Artikel direkt nach Begutachtung im Laden zurück zu geben bzw nicht anzunehmen, wann und wie er bezahlt wurde ist unerheblich.


Doch ist es. 
Da es online gekauft und bezahlt ist. 
Da hast du ganz normal 14 Tage Zeit. 
Nur weil ich ihn vor Ort abhole, ist das immer noch ein Onlinekauf.
Siehe hier. 
§ 312b BGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## 12G (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zurückgesendete Waren // Erfahrungen DiTech/e-tec*

Hallo!

Zur Diskussion bezüglich Rücktrittsrecht:
Ich habe mich kurz durch die Paragraphen gewühlt.
In Österreich wird das anscheinend über das Fern- und Auswärtsgeschäfte-Gesetz (FAGG) geregelt.

Bestellt man im Internet, wird ein "Fernabsatzvertrag" abgeschlossen.

Geltungsbereich:
§ 1 FAGG
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/eli/bgbl/...sSeit=Undefined&ResultPageSize=100&Suchworte=

Begriffsbestimmungen:
§ 3 FAGG
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/eli/bgbl/...sSeit=Undefined&ResultPageSize=100&Suchworte=

Rücktrittsrecht und Rücktrittsfrist:
§ 11 FAGG
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/eli/bgbl/...&ResultPageSize=100&Suchworte=rücktrittsrecht

Ausnahmen vom Rücktrittsrecht:
§ 18 FAGG
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/eli/bgbl/...sSeit=Undefined&ResultPageSize=100&Suchworte=

Kurz gesagt, wenn Hardware im Internet bestellt wird und nicht unter § 18 FAGG fällt, hat man ein Rücktrittsrecht von 14 Tagen. Egal wie man bezahlt, egal ob es in der Filiale abgeholt wird. Da können sich Unternehmen, die jemandem dieses Recht verweigern, brausen gehen.
In Deutschland wird's wohl nicht viel anders sein.

mfg


----------

